# Diagrama Panasonic sa-pt75



## i99120762 (May 23, 2014)

Buen día
Alguien podría facilitarme el diagrama y/o manual de servicio del Home Theater Panasonic sa-pt75? 
Gracias de antemano


----------



## tecnocroco (May 25, 2014)

diagramas.mx/86498/sc-pt75ph-pdf-sc-pt75ph-pdf

creo que aquí encontrarás lo que andabas buscando.


----------

